# Failed Castration - 18 month bull to butcher?



## Rebecca Cranston (Mar 3, 2020)

We have a 18 month Scottish Highlander that we are planning to butcher in two months. We have now discovered he was not properly castrated and still has one nut. 

Our vet has said that the meat will be tough and not good quality if we butcher now, but that we can castrate him properly and wait a few months and the beef should be better.

Anyone with experience in this area? Thoughts on butchering now, impact on flavor, whether it is worth it to spend the $500 to castrate properly? Have seen some people feed grain heavily to increase marbling in these situations. Advice appreciated. 

Thank you


----------

